# What should bs levels be for T2 before exercise?



## cazscot (Jul 23, 2010)

I am T2 tablet controlled (although not on tablets that can cause a hypo).  

What should my levels be before I consider it safe to exercise?  I usually do 45min to 1 hour medium/high intensity most days.  Two hours post meal I am usually back down to the late 5s is this okay or should I have a snack before exercising?  Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2010)

I would think that you would be OK Caz. You're not at risk of DKA, like someone on insulin might be at that level. You may get ketosis, where the body uses fat as an energy source once you have used your stores of muscle glycogen, but you will have the insulin to process this, so your levels shouldn't rise. It sounds like you have good responses and sensitivity to your insulin, and because it is your pancreas producing it naturally, it should switch off when levels dip towards getting low. Having a snack would mean you would have more readily available carb so wouldn't start burning fat as soon. Having a snack after would help replenish your glycogen stores in your muscles and liver.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I would think that you would be OK Caz. You're not at risk of DKA, like someone on insulin might be at that level. You may get ketosis, where the body uses fat as an energy source once you have used your stores of muscle glycogen, but you will have the insulin to process this, so your levels shouldn't rise. It sounds like you have good responses and sensitivity to your insulin, and because it is your pancreas producing it naturally, it should switch off when levels dip towards getting low. Having a snack would mean you would have more readily available carb so wouldn't start burning fat as soon. Having a snack after would help replenish your glycogen stores in your muscles and liver.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!



Thanks, makes perfect sense!  I had felt a bit woozy,  light headed and shaky  during my exercise yesterday and just wondered if it was anything to do with bs levels...  I had stupidly not taken my testing kit with me (that won't be happening again)... But from the explanation probably wasn't...   Thanks again.


----------



## Proudspirit (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi ive started doing quite a lot of exercise, i normally test before i start and if its in the 5's i have a banana, my dietician said that i should really have a sandwich if im burning 500 cals a go but that defetes the object! so i just have a banana! hope this helps. 
Julie


----------



## cazscot (Aug 19, 2010)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi ive started doing quite a lot of exercise, i normally test before i start and if its in the 5's i have a banana, my dietician said that i should really have a sandwich if im burning 500 cals a go but that defetes the object! so i just have a banana! hope this helps.
> Julie



Thanks, I usually only manage to get mid 6's during the day but will bear this in mind. x


----------



## angelinadiaz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all comments are really good very informative.I like this thread.


----------

